# Empire Louisiana Reds are going off!!!!



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Had some buds envite me over for reds in the marsh. This was my third time over to Empire, LA and I am ruined now. Fishing was off the charts. Countless slot fish and lots of shots at 20+ lb bulls in 3-4 ft of water. Don't let the BP spill scare ya off. I absolutely think that because of the commercial fishing being shut down over the summer, it has helped some things (at least one good thing can come out of it right.) The water was the cleanest I have ever seen it there, and I didn't see any oil or tar balls the whole time. Just one more note on the BP stuff. The folks down there need ya to come stay and spend some money. Where I stayed at Delta Marina is an awesome place to stay, and awesome people that take care of ya. If you have any questions about the place, let me know and I'll give you the scoop on staying there.
Take I10 to here








Hang a left here








Go over this








Under this








On through this








Arrive to this "Trailers in the Sky" (It ain't fancy, but right on the marshes edge, we are there to fish) The trailer I stayed in this time, was actually a left over from BP crews still in the parking lot.








































Rolling out the flood gate into the marsh








Across the bay to the marsh

































































L8, Harry


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

great looking reds an a good post


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Fun fishing over there isn't it? Empire is by far one of my favorites.


----------

